# pollazo



## roirosal

Buenas. ¿Existe en portugués una palabra para «*pollazo*»? Un pollazo es un golpe dado con la polla/pene (porra)


----------



## Wilkko

Me temo que nadie se ha atrevido a pedir contexto.


----------



## zema

Wilkko said:


> Me temo que nadie se ha atrevido a pedir contexto.



Solamente para romper el hielo, contribuyo con una que desconocía totalmente, pero que por lo menos está diccionarizada:

*



			pi·ça·da
		
Click to expand...

*


> (piço + -ada)
> nome feminino
> 1. [Calão]  Repreensão.
> 2. [Calão]  Pancada dada com o pénis.
> 
> "piçada", in Dicionário Priberam da Língua Portuguesa [em linha], 2008-2021,  [consultado em 05-02-2021].


No tengo ni idea de si es común, si suena demasiado vulgar, etc., etc.


----------



## Guigo

zema said:


> Solamente para romper el hielo, contribuyo con una que desconocía totalmente, pero que por lo menos está diccionarizada:
> 
> 
> No tengo ni idea de si es común, si suena demasiado vulgar, etc., etc.



No Brasil (Rio de Janeiro), dizia-se, até os anos 1980:
- piçar : ter relações sexuais, transar;
- piçada: a relação em si, a transa;
- piço: o órgão sexual (masculino); a pessoa com quem se transa.

Era uma expressão vulgar, muito vulgar. Já há tempos que não escuto.

Não sei se _*porrada*_ (este comum), pode se encaixar, na descrição.


----------



## Carfer

Sei qual é o contexto (o mesmo do francês '_bifle_'), mas não sei quase nada desse meio e das respectivas práticas, esta incluída. '_Piçada_' existe, ainda que raramente usada, mas sou incapaz de confirmar que se aplica a essa prática. Como a grande maioria das palavras desse campo, não escapa à vulgaridade.


----------



## zema

Aunque pensándolo bien, la frecuencia sí, pero la vulgaridad no debe ser un problema en este caso, al contrario. Si bien no empleamos el término por el que se consulta por estos lares, me imagino que debe ser la forma más explícita y menos remilgada de decir eso en España.


----------



## gato radioso

Realmente "pollazo" tem dois significados:
a) Acometida dada com o pénis: derivado de "polla" que é uma das numerosas formas vulgares de nomear o pénis e o aumentativo "azo", que significa pancada dada com.... como seria o caso de "martillazo". Também é frequente que quando estamos a dizer que alguém precisa ou é preciso... _un tortazo, un puñetazo, un martillazo, un portazo_... o que se quer dizer é que precisa-se de alguma coisa, embora violenta, que faça reagir a alguém o mudar uma situação -como uma catarse rápida-. Ex: _Este país necesita un puñetazo en la mesa _(=acto súbito e desembaraçado de autoridade que faça reagir a todos)

b) Pénis enorme, derivado de "polla": que é uma das numerosas formas vulgares de nomear o pénis e o aumentativo "azo".

Seja como for, concordo que é difícil imaginar um contexto não vulgar para estes termos.


----------



## Ari RT

Mas o que é que os nativos do ES entendem por "un golpe dado con la polla"?
- bater em algo ou alguém com o pênis ou
- a penetração com o pênis?
"Golpear" em PT é bater, fazer colidir. Vá lá que é difícil imaginar o pênis como arma, mas tem de tudo nesse mundo. Em sentido estrito, é isso o que está escrito quando eu, nativo do PT, leio "golpear".
Por outro lado, un martillazo, un portazo, un puñetazo etc são os movimentos próprios da porta, do martelo, do punho etc. Em sentido figurado, também em PT um golpe de faca é uma facada, um golpe com pedra é uma pedrada, com travesseiro é travesseirada. O movimento próprio do pênis quando arremete, especialmente no calão, é penetrar, não bater. 

Se o que se procura é um nome para a arremetida do pênis visando à penetração, temos um caminhão de nomes, cada um mais cabeludo que o outro.
Se o caso é realmente bater, sugiro "pancada". Fujo propositalmente de "porrada" para não confundir com ejaculação.
Se a ideia for manter a ambiguidade, "pintada".


----------



## Carfer

Ari RT said:


> Vá lá que é difícil imaginar o pênis como arma, mas tem de tudo nesse mundo.



Pois tem e há gente extraordinariamente inventiva e que tira prazer das coisas mais bizarras. O '_pollazo_' (ou a '_bifle_' em francês, '_biffle_' em inglês) consiste em bater com o pénis na cara da parceira ou do parceiro ou até, a fazer fé no Wikcionário, em tudo o que mexe (_'sortir son sboub et filer des biffles à *tout ce qui bouge*! biffle — Wiktionnaire). _Para isso, não faz falta uma mangueira_, voilà_!
O termo francês (e o inglês que dele derivou) resulta da contracção de '_bite_' (a '_piça_', a _'polla_' (ES)) com '_gifle_' (bofetada). Os espanhóis tinham outra derivação mais a jeito. Quanto a nós, não sei, será que nos falta alguma coisa (imaginação, mundo, que sei eu)?


----------



## Ari RT

Bizarrice?


----------



## gato radioso

Ari RT said:


> Mas o que é que os nativos do ES entendem por "un golpe dado con la polla"?
> - bater em algo ou alguém com o pênis ou
> - a penetração com o pênis?
> "Golpear" em PT é bater, fazer colidir. Vá lá que é difícil imaginar o pênis como arma, mas tem de tudo nesse mundo. Em sentido estrito, é isso o que está escrito quando eu, nativo do PT, leio "golpear".
> Por outro lado, un martillazo, un portazo, un puñetazo etc são os movimentos próprios da porta, do martelo, do punho etc. Em sentido figurado, também em PT um golpe de faca é uma facada, um golpe com pedra é uma pedrada, com travesseiro é travesseirada. O movimento próprio do pênis quando arremete, especialmente no calão, é penetrar, não bater.
> 
> Se o que se procura é um nome para a arremetida do pênis visando à penetração, temos um caminhão de nomes, cada um mais cabeludo que o outro.
> Se o caso é realmente bater, sugiro "pancada". Fujo propositalmente de "porrada" para não confundir com ejaculação.
> Se a ideia for manter a ambiguidade, "pintada".



Ambas as coisas.

Pode ser:
a) Penetrar com energía, quando estamos a falar literalmente do acto sexual.

b) Bater em algo com o pênis, em sentido mais figurado. Seria o que anteriormente disse, ter uma experiência forte que aplicada a alguém acanhado, passivo, timido, susceptível... o faça reagir. É também um uso vulgar e tabu.

Exs:_ Como no cambies de actitud en el trabajo, algún día te van a dar un pollazo..._(=virás a ter problemas com o chefe)
... ou:
_ Si los jóvenes de hoy hubiérais vivido una guerra, se os quitaba la tontería de un pollazo... _(=vocês iam perder drásticamente toda a moleza e afectação que agora têm)

Embora seja um uso que existe na língua, e sempre é bom conhecé-lo... é muito vulgar... eu aconselhava não usar... ou talvez substituir por _porrazo_ (pancada de bastão).


----------



## Carfer

Talvez o que roirosal pretende saber seja o termo equivalente no sociolecto do grupo que adopta tal prática. Se for assim, penso que não temos de nos preocupar com o uso noutros meios e contextos, nem, consequentemente, com valorações e considerações de ordem moral ou outra. É possível que em português haja um termo equivalente no mesmo meio, mas não faço ideia de qual seja. Todos os termos semelhantemente derivados dos sinónimos informais de pénis que me ocorrem, há excepção de '_piçada_', têm outros significados que não se ajustam, e mesmo este, para ser franco, não posso dizer que alguma vez tenha ouvido. Só sei que está nos dicionários.


----------



## guihenning

Chegando tarde demais porque sempre me esqueço do fórum PT-ES e sob o risco de não ajudar em nada, se entendo o que se quer saber, eu diria que talvez o termo que mais se aproxime seja, talvez, "caralhada"(?) — embora não esteja cem por cento satisfeito com a sugestão porque no Brasil, pelo menos no meu português, "caralhada" é um coletivo de coisas "_ele trouxe uma caralhada de coisas da Europa_". Surge-me agora também "_pirocada_", no Brasil, mas também pode ter um significado de relação sexual em si, então também não é termo exclusivo.
Se não isso, sugiro uma perífrase: "_levar pau na cara_" que embora não deva ser termo exclusivo, parece passar bem a ideia que se quer passar. Como "piça" aparentemente é eufemismo de "pica" e como "picada" tem outros significados menos vulgares, não me surge nada agora que não tenha "caralho" como base além da sugerida perífrase e com a vantagem de ser termo universal na lusofonia. A menção do Carfer a "_piçada_" também tenderia a funcionar, embora "piça" tenha caído em desuso no Brasil.
Como termo mesmo para movimentos com o pênis só me ocorre agora "_pirocóptero_", mas não traduz o que aqui se quer saber…


----------



## Carfer

'_Caralhada_' ocorreu-me, naturalmente, mas em Portugal o significado corrente é o de '_palavrão_'/ _'asneira_' (_'asneira_' no sentido de obscenidade, não no de erro ou de disparate).


----------



## zema

Sólo como curiosidad: el _Dicionário Informal_ recoge para Brasil unas cuantas palabras con sentido relacionado, leo al menos _'bilada', 'pintada', 'pintolada', 'piruzada'_ (sic).

La que cuenta por lejos con el mayor número de entradas es _'__bilada__'_, pero parece ser demasiado acotada en lo que hace a su significado. Eso, a mi entender, le restaría utilidad en el caso que nos trae. La contraparte -siempre según el _Dicionário Informal_- podría ser _'__pintolada__'_, que cuenta con una sola entrada. Si ésta es fiable, podría resultar también demasiado específica, innecesariamente tal vez.

_'Bilada'_ figura incluso en el _Urban Dictionary. _La popularidad de que goza entre cierto público juvenil se ve que tiene relación con una '_debochada'_ canción de tono sexista que publicó un influencer paulista y que se volvió bastante viral: _"Bilada Circulation"_. El autor, un youtuber y gamer que ahora vive en Canadá, creó la letra sobre la melodía de un tema que ya era muy conocido en el mundo de los fanáticos del animé: _"Renai Circulation"_, una especie de clásico _otaku_, si es que comprendí correctamente.


----------



## guihenning

'_bilada_' eu não conhecia, '_pintolada_' tampouco, embora tanto '_bilau_' quanto '_pinto_' me sejam, obviamente, comuns e familiares, ainda que só use este e não aquele.
Se o contexto for mesmo aquele dos links que o Carfer nos traz, essas duas sugestões não me soam lá tão bem… Embora haja nomes aos magotes para designar pênis no Brasil, nem todos eles são usados durante o ato sexual e nem todos eles traduzem a mesma intenção. '_bilau_', por exemplo, não me parece que ocorra entre crianças, mas eu não acharia anormal caso ouvisse, o que já tiraria '_bilada_' do páreo de "_biffle_". '_pintolada_' me é palavra muito desconhecida, de modo que não saberia opinar… '_piruzada_' seria a minha escolha porque tem significado inequívoco, embora a frequência talvez deixe um pouco a desejar.


----------

